# Help me with Cell phone case sublimation printing problem



## extell (Jun 26, 2012)

Hello everyone!!! 
i just purchased Epson WF-7010 and set it up with CISS. I have a 15x15" heat press from powerheatpress.com . I wanted to print cell phone case on sublimation blanks ( aluminum sheets). Using sublimation transfer papers, however it is not being transferred for some reason. I put the Heat press on 400' for 1 minute like everybody is saying. I have some chromablast and Paropy papers at home also, do you guys thing they would work somehow? why am i not being able to transfer anything? Please help me.... 
if you have any better opinion about printing cell phone cases, also leave in the comments.

Thank you people!!!


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

Are you definitely using sublimation inks (and not normal pigment or dye inks) in the CISS? As, even with using normal printing paper you would get some image tranfer.


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

you taking up the plastic coating? and using the white side of the paper?

Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

TWO on point questions.


----------



## extell (Jun 26, 2012)

jfisk3475 said:


> you taking up the plastic coating? and using the white side of the paper?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


At first I didn't know but after few tries I figured that out. And yes I used the shiny side of the paper.


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

Are you definitely using sublimation inks


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

What is the number code that came with the inks for your printer? The inks will have an identifying number.


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

do you have any polyester material you can test on? make sure your at 400 degrees also. good luck uncletee.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

I am not an expert by any means, use conde for everything but I did not think chroblast paper was for sublimation?


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

any answers yet?


----------



## extell (Jun 26, 2012)

pisquee said:


> Are you definitely using sublimation inks


i contacted the seller of the ink and waiting for response. i did buy it on ebay. It was around $70.After reading your question i looked up sublimation inks, they were $80 just for ink bottles and mine came with the continues ink system thing. Now Im thinking it could just be DYE ink in it. Does it make sense ? 
thank you all for help


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

It's not looking good for you. Even if you printed on the wrong side of the paper, and even if you left the plastic covering on the metal (it would melt off anyway), you should get *some* sort of recognizable image. It's very possible the inks you have aren't for sublimation.


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

can you post the link of the ebay advert?


----------



## Giiizmo (Nov 16, 2021)

extell said:


> Hello everyone!!!
> i just purchased Epson WF-7010 and set it up with CISS. I have a 15x15" heat press from powerheatpress.com . I wanted to print cell phone case on sublimation blanks ( aluminum sheets). Using sublimation transfer papers, however it is not being transferred for some reason. I put the Heat press on 400' for 1 minute like everybody is saying. I have some chromablast and Paropy papers at home also, do you guys thing they would work somehow? why am i not being able to transfer anything? Please help me....
> if you have any better opinion about printing cell phone cases, also leave in the comments.
> 
> Thank you people!!!


Hi I’m having the same problem did you manage to fix it?


----------

